# Erster 3D-Drucker von HP vorgestellt



## s1n88 (19. April 2010)

Hewlett-Packard hat heute seinen ersten 3D-Drucker "HP Designjet 3D" vorgestellt.

Der Drucker "HP Designjet 3D" erzeugt elfenbeinfarbige Kunststoffmodelle aus 3D-Konstruktionsprogrammen.
Hierbei kommt wiederverwertbares ABS-Kunststoff zum Einsatz.
Die Color-Variante erzeugt die Kunststoffmodelle in acht verschiedenen Farben.

Der "HP Designjet 3D" soll ab Mai für 12.500 Euro und die Color-Variante "HP Designjet Color 3D" für 16.200 Euro erhältlich sein.

Quelle: winfuture.de


----------



## thysol (19. April 2010)

Fuer den Otto Normal Verbraucher voellig uninteressant.


----------



## X Broster (19. April 2010)

Klingt gut, ich hätte gerne Fotos zum Druckerzeugnis gesehen. Leider finden sich auf der HP keine Bilder.


----------



## Explosiv (19. April 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fuer den Otto Normal Verbraucher voellig uninteressant.



Aber dennoch einer News wert  !

Ich finde es recht interessant,....weiß denn jemand wie die Technik dahinter funktioniert, etwa via Spritzguss?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (19. April 2010)

Klar, gerade die Preislage ist für den Durchschnittsmenschen einfach nicht gedacht. Aber spannend auf jeden Fall! Mich würden Druckerzeugnisse auch interessieren.


----------



## Insanix (19. April 2010)

Gibt`s denn irgendwo Bilder vom Druckergebniss?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. April 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Aber dennoch einer News wert  !
> 
> Ich finde es recht interessant,....weiß denn jemand wie die Technik dahinter funktioniert, etwa via Spritzguss?
> 
> ...



Ich denke ehr es funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, wo aus aus mehreren Pulverlagen das fertige Teil gelasersintert werden. Ich habe den Namen leider vergessen.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

mag auch bilder sehen


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. April 2010)

Lasersintern ? Wikipedia


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

^^ der ist aber klein passt grad so neben meinen pc


----------



## CentaX (20. April 2010)

Wer meint, dass das so teuer ist - was haben die ersten Schwarz-weiß Drucker im Verhältnis gekostet? ;D

Find das unglaublich interessant  In 1-2 Jahrzehnten wohl auch für mich erschwinglich


----------



## Rotax (20. April 2010)

Die Technik an sich gibs ja schon etwas länger... meiner Meinung nach aber sehr sehr unnötig, was will man damit anfangen? Wer ernsthaft was 3D braucht kauft sich eine CNC-Fräsmaschine / lässt es fräsen.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

da gabs doch auch mal was das man sich zu hause hin stellen kann um sich sachen aus zufräsen... hmm


----------



## Johnny_John (20. April 2010)

an der Uni Mainz hat die Zoologie so einen Drucker (schon seit Jahren und sicherlich ein anderes Modell) um Proteine zu "drucken", deren 3D-Struktur vorher am PC konstruiert wurde.
...nur mal so als Beispiel für eine Anwendung.


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2010)

Ist doch ein Schnäppchen für den Preis


----------



## Scynd (20. April 2010)

Ist ja nichts neues. wen das Thema und Bilder interseeiert, hier ein Link


----------



## PixelSign (20. April 2010)

ihr dürft euch das nicht so spannend vorstellen. ihr hattet doch sicher alle schonmal diese gummiartigen matten in der hand wo unterschiedliche bilder, je nach blickwinkel dargestellt werden. das gibts schon länger und konnte bisher nur sehr teuer, bei darauf spezialisierten druckereien gefertigt werden. 
ich glaube nicht das sich das ganze durchsetzen wird, da das material viel zu dick und die bildqualität (technikbedingt) zu schlecht ist. interessant ist es aber allemal das es mit so nem kleinen drucker möglich ist.


----------



## jaramund (20. April 2010)

@ Pixelsign

die kleine Kärtchen sind nicht mit diesem hier zu vergleichen

Hier wird mittels Laser aus einem Pulver ein echtes 3D-Modell hergestellt - Stichwort "Lasersintern"


----------



## BigBoymann (20. April 2010)

Also ich finde es durchaus interessant, auch für den kleinen Mann. 

Klar wir werden uns den Drucker nicht anschaffen, aber mit so kostengünstigen Druckern werden die gefertigten Produkte plötzlich erschwinglich und das ist gut für uns.


----------



## Pixelplanet (20. April 2010)

Völlig überteuert

sowas gibts schon seid Jahren und schon viel billiger

siehe den Makerbot

gleiches Prinzip kostet aber nur ca. 1000$ und da ist dann auch schon einiges an Kunststoff dabei


----------



## jojo0077 (20. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Die Technik an sich gibs ja schon etwas länger... meiner Meinung nach aber sehr sehr unnötig, was will man damit anfangen? Wer ernsthaft was 3D braucht kauft sich eine CNC-Fräsmaschine / lässt es fräsen.



Dann hast du denn Sinn dieser Technik nicht ganz verstanden.
Versuch sowas mal zu fräsen  Ob man das Teil jez unbedingt braucht sei mal dahingestellt. Es geht mir da grad nur darum was mit 3D-Druckern möglich ist (was mit Fräsen nicht geht).

Auch wenn man mal kleine (weniger komplexe) Einzelteile herstellen will ist Rapid Prototyping viel besser geeignet als Fräsen oder andere Verfahren. Sagt der Name ja auch schon


----------



## DarkMo (20. April 2010)

da werden 3d künster direkt zu echten künstlern  merchandising erlebt eine neue dimension - einfach die actionfigur runterladen und ausdrucken! oder produktvorschau! oi. wer wollte nich schon immer wissen, ob die geplante graka auch ins gehäuse passt ^^ also falls das ne wink in die richtung "langfristig erschwinglich für alle" is, sicher nich schlecht und einen sinn wird es für sowas immer geben. viele technologien erleben erst mit der erschwinglichkeit ihre richtige blüte.


----------



## PixelSign (20. April 2010)

jaramund schrieb:


> @ Pixelsign
> 
> die kleine Kärtchen sind nicht mit diesem hier zu vergleichen
> 
> Hier wird mittels Laser aus einem Pulver ein echtes 3D-Modell hergestellt - Stichwort "Lasersintern"



kk verstehe, hab das prinzip des druckers missverstanden. daher find ich die bezeichnung "drucker" für etwas unangemessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> kk verstehe, hab das prinzip des druckers missverstanden. daher find ich die bezeichnung "drucker" für etwas unangemessen.


Hallo PixelSign!

Da hast Du völlig Recht.

Es ist eine Maschine für das rapid prototyping und KEIN Drucker.
Die Maschine schmilzt mittels Laser Kunststoffpulver zu einem 3D-Körper.
Das hat mit "Drucken" im eigentlichen Sinne nur den Laser gemeinsam.


----------



## P37E (20. April 2010)

mit solchen maschinen kann man auf jeden fall ne menge machen, nur leider keine kühler ^^


----------



## Jami (20. April 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fuer den Otto Normal Verbraucher voellig uninteressant.


Aber nur bei dem Preis. Man könnte sich so geile Sachen damit selber "drucken", gerade für Casemods ist das doch ein Traum.


----------



## X Broster (20. April 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fuer den Otto Normal Verbraucher voellig uninteressant.


Witzbold, 
wer diese Technik beruflich benötigt, kauft sich die. Mein Onkel hat ein ähnliches Monstrum daheim stehen, war aber 10 Riesen teuerer.


----------



## exa (20. April 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Aber nur bei dem Preis. Man könnte sich so geile Sachen damit selber "drucken", gerade für Casemods ist das doch ein Traum.



es wird aber nich billiger werden, weil es schlicht nicht für den heimanwender gedacht ist, und man nirgens an der technik spart, um das ganze günstiger zu machen, wenn es 5000 Kunden dafür gibt...


----------



## iceman650 (20. April 2010)

Jetzt mal einfach gesagt, ist es ein normaler Pastendrucker oder?


----------



## alm0st (20. April 2010)

Ist doch mit jeder neuen Technik so, dass sie am Anfang für den Durchschnitts-User unbezahlbar ist. Zumal eine neue Technik so oder so erstmal neue Wege auf dem Markt schaffen muss um überhaupt überleben zu können.


----------



## Caspar (20. April 2010)

_es wird aber nich billiger werden, weil es schlicht nicht für den heimanwender gedacht ist_

Wieso sollte es nicht billiger werden? Irgendwann wirst du selbst son Teil auf dem Tisch stehen haben und Figürchen von dir und deiner Freundin/Frau rausbruzzeln. Im 2. WK hätte auch noch niemand geglaubt das irgendwann jeder mit einem Mobiltelefon durch die Kante flitzt. Da könnte ich dir jetzt 100 Beispiele nennen, hauptsache das Teil wird jetzt richtig gut verkauft... ich freue mich auf einen Heimbruzzler... *g*


----------



## TroyAnner (20. April 2010)

Mein Vater hat auf der Arbeit einen Harzdrucker.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich schnell Fotos von einem Erzeugnis machen^^
Schätze mal das sieht in etwa gleich aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht: Die Erde eingegittert, Einen Turm mit innerer Wendeltreppe und ein Raumschiff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Harzdrucker wird ein Laser verwendet um von unten nach oben zu "drucken"^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ohne Probleme möglich Cad-Konstruktionen zu "drucken"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur braucht das Gerät lange zum warm werden


----------



## DarkMo (20. April 2010)

wenns später mal kameras gibt die 3D fähige bilder machen, könnt man die mit sowas ausdrucken - also nur weils einigen an ideen mangelt, heisst das noch lange ned, das es für sowas keinen heimanwender markt gibt *g* ich erinnere nur an die aussage mit dem "die welt wird nie mehr als 5 computer benötigen" ^^


----------



## Namaker (20. April 2010)

Es gibt doch auch schon länger einen 3D-Drucker, der mehrere Kunststofffolien übereinander legt und per "glue" die Stellen klebt, welche nachher den Körper bilden, und den Rest mit anti-glue bestreicht und somit ein 3D-Modell aus mehreren Schichten entsteht.


----------



## exa (20. April 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> _es wird aber nich billiger werden, weil es schlicht nicht für den heimanwender gedacht ist_
> 
> Wieso sollte es nicht billiger werden? Irgendwann wirst du selbst son Teil auf dem Tisch stehen haben und Figürchen von dir und deiner Freundin/Frau rausbruzzeln. Im 2. WK hätte auch noch niemand geglaubt das irgendwann jeder mit einem Mobiltelefon durch die Kante flitzt. Da könnte ich dir jetzt 100 Beispiele nennen, hauptsache das Teil wird jetzt richtig gut verkauft... ich freue mich auf einen Heimbruzzler... *g*



klar, aber zwischen möglichkeit und nachfrage besteht ein SEEEEEHR großer Unterschied

Handys sind auch eher simple Technik, die gibts schon seit den Fünfzigern! hier geht es aber um hochgenaue Laser, die noch dazu hochenergetisch sein müssen, und die gibt es nicht schon seit Jahrzehnten

selbst Laserdrucker, die nun weiß gott schon lange auf dem Markt sind sind nicht wirklich billig... ich hab für meinen absoluten einstiegsfarblaser mehr als 200 euro bezahlt; wie viel kostet denn so ein einstiegstintendrucker... 20?^^

aus dem 3D Drucker für jedermann wird garantiert nichts!!!


----------



## Bääängel (20. April 2010)

exa schrieb:


> joa... sägen, feilen etc gibts schon seit jahrhunderten, und trotzdem besitzen relativ wenige Menschen solches Werkzeug...
> 
> und das ist simpelste Technik... hier geht es aber um hochgenaue Laser, die noch dazu hochenergetisch sein müssen
> 
> ...



Ich denke viele besitzen so etwas schon, können aber damit nicht umgehen


----------



## Freakless08 (21. April 2010)

Naja. 3D Drucker gibts schon länger in der Industrie.


----------

